

Truths, half-truths and Wikipedia: Journalists play with loose facts [2007] - BrandonM
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/03/15/tom_melly_wikipedia_comment/

======
BrandonM
Today's XKCD (<http://xkcd.com/978/>) led me to this interesting and well-
articulated blog post regarding the synthesis of "facts" via a
Wikipedia-"reliable source" closed loop.

